# Will Apple release G5 laptops?



## Perseus (Nov 25, 2004)

Since I am considering getting a laptop, I am curious as to whether Apple has plans on releasing G5 laptops anytime soon.  Otherwise, I'm really considering getting a  Powerbook G4.  (I dont want to buy it and then the next week they have G5's).


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 25, 2004)

A G5 PowerBook would be nice, but there is no way i would
risk purchasing a Rev A model.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2004)

As far as I know from the rumors, there will be a G4 update before the new G5 books will finally arrive along with a new design. 
There is one rule, that always applies to tech stuff: if you can afford to wait, then wait..


----------



## symphonix (Nov 25, 2004)

True, but in this case all the information I have suggests that the G5 PowerBook won't be available until at least Mid-2005, though I suspect it may be as late as Jan-2006. The info I have is that Apple and IBM are trialling a handful of different processor options at the moment and are getting some very promising results, but its still not ready to be tested in prototype models.
These are likely to be running about a 1.4 to 1.8ghz G5 so its not really worth waiting 6-10 months for the launch, then another 6-8 weeks for one to ship, unless you're really going to get some benefit from the G5.
The current G4 PowerBooks use a very optimised, mature and reliable processor and will make light work of some quite hefty tasks, so I'd just recommend going ahead and getting yourself the current model. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## scruffy (Nov 25, 2004)

They'd better throw in a pair of asbestos iPants with G5 laptops, or there'll be a lot of sad Mac users out there.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 29, 2004)

Why else do you think Apple started making Socks? They're just testing the market so that they can release a whole truckload of tech-centric clothing.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 29, 2004)

scruffy said:
			
		

> They'd better throw in a pair of asbestos iPants with G5 laptops, or there'll be a lot of sad Mac users out there.



LMAO!
seriously.  my 17" G4 gets warm enough at long stretches.  
a G5 powerbook would give new meaning to "hotpants"

back on topic - It's probably not worth it to wait for a G5 powerbook at this point in time (IMO), unless you've got a recently new notebook that doesn't need replacing...


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 29, 2004)

The G5 chip is still WAY too hot to be enclosed in a thin laptop. I haven't heard of anyone coming up with an antidote to this yetbut it will be exciting when they do.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Nov 29, 2004)

new G4's in jan, G5's @ WWDC in the summer.  my guess..


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Dec 6, 2004)

Definitely a G4 speed upgrade and then on to dual cores.  G5s are just too hot to run in PowerBooks.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Macaholic G5 said:
			
		

> Definitely a G4 speed upgrade and then on to dual cores.  G5s are just too hot to run in PowerBooks.


Definitely? Do you have any links for that?


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2004)

As of now G5 are really too hot to handle for the *Books. G4-class processors are still being developed by Motorola and dual-cores are on the roadmap. 

Links: CommonSense (tm) and Google.

However, IBM could surprise us with a useable low-power G5, Motorola could screw up, Apple could go AMD, ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

"As of now" is not "as of tomorrow".  So CommonSense(tm) allows the guess that things might change till tomorrow. I asked for a link because of the "definitely". I also guessed we'll see a G4 before that and I was hoping to get a "know" about that..


----------



## 033 (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it will be suicide if Apple holds out on G5 Powerbooks so they are working on it at all costs. My best bet is it's going to be a underclocked G5 so it won't take as much power and create that much heat. 

I expect an announcement by Summer 05. Shipping end 05 - early 06.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2004)

On the other hand, Apple won't announce a G5 with a lower clock speed than the current G4s. For now that would mean at least a G5 1.6ghz which is still too hot when thinking of the desktop G5s that are in the current iMacs.


----------

